# Eating moist hay bad?



## OHMYKIDS (Jun 5, 2009)

The hay bales are dry but when I put them in the feeder, even if I have something over the top, it gets moist.  Is that bad?  Can that cause bloat?  I've been trying to put it underneath their shelter but it's on the floor and they make a mess.  At times they do go to the feeder and get hay there, so they're getting the moist hay.  Help, want to avoid a problem if it is a problem.

We've been having a wet week, it's very unusual for where I'm at.  Usually we're very dry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 5, 2009)

Probably the biggest thing you would worry about is mold. Moldy hay is not good for any animal. Unfortunately it would probably be best if there was some way to keep the hay dry. I know my animals won't eat moist hay.


----------



## sillystunt (Jun 5, 2009)

we have the same problem here in Florida.  I finally bagged up the hay in trash bags and only put a small amount out. I figured it's the only way to keep it dry and threw them in the shed. Never realized a bale of hay was sooooo much hay.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 5, 2009)

As long as it's not molding you're kosher.  Mine won't TOUCH wet hay, they're rotten!


----------



## akane (Jun 6, 2009)

Plenty of people purposely wet hay to feed animals sensitive to allergens or dust.  So long as the hay is completely eaten before it gets moldy then it's fine.  Just don't put too much out so it doesn't sit around wet for too long.


----------



## OHMYKIDS (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks all, it just hasn't stopped raining and it's driving me and my goats nuts.  They're not used to this.  oh wells, I guess this will get them ready for the snow in winter


----------

